# New Century ride-Upland



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

well, this year it's a half century,but next year to celebrate their centennial they will have a century and if things turn out we will continue on with this ride. We prerode the course today and it's a nice one. We will probably have some changes as most new rides do. I'm just letting the Socal people know of another local ride. 50 miles is reltively easy, but they thru in a couple hills to make it interesting. I'd love to see a lot of people show up for this as we really don't have many sponsered rides out this way.

Here's the link: http://www.tourdefoothills.com/


----------

